
Mozilla Release of Free, High-Quality Video Compression Technology AV1 in FF65 - based2
https://medium.com/mozilla-tech/mozilla-celebrates-release-of-free-high-quality-video-compression-technology-av1-in-firefox-65-7c95f2b7e56
======
based2
[https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/10/17/chrome-70-adds-
av1-...](https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/10/17/chrome-70-adds-av1-video-
support-improves-pwas-windows-apk-download/)

[https://github.com/mozilla/aom/tree/master/av1](https://github.com/mozilla/aom/tree/master/av1)

[https://github.com/HandBrake/HandBrake/issues/457](https://github.com/HandBrake/HandBrake/issues/457)

[https://bitmovin.com/av1/](https://bitmovin.com/av1/)

[http://video.1ko.ch/codec-comparison/](http://video.1ko.ch/codec-comparison/)

[https://www.texpion.com/2018/07/av1-vs-vp9-vs-avc-h264-vs-
he...](https://www.texpion.com/2018/07/av1-vs-vp9-vs-avc-h264-vs-
hevc-h265-4-decode.html)

